# Today on RO



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 28, 2009)

[align=center]





[/align]

[align=center]*Saturday March 28,2009

I am filling in for Elf Mommy man I have some huge shoes to fill today.
Hope you enjoy* 

[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]*Special Occasions*[/align]
[align=center]*And we have a few gotcha days and a birthday*
[/align]
[align=center]*Its flashs Sophies 7th gotcha day. Wow*[/align]
[align=center]*
*[/align]
[align=center]*Its Wabbitdad12s babys birthday*[/align]
[align=center]*
*[/align]
[align=center]*Tonyshuman's Tonys gotcha day*[/align]
[align=center]*These member are celebrating there birthdays *
[/align]
[align=center]*Milly*[/align]
[align=center]*Greta*[/align]
[align=center]*Noelani*[/align]
[align=center]*Free_woodypet*[/align]
[align=center]*GalasaKoll*[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]*Please remember to add those dates to the forum calender*
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]
*Introductions*

*We have a new member DumbBunny and she has a few questions about her precious find
*[/align]
[align=center]*:waiting:*[/align]
[align=center]*
Eel_oh_eel Has just adopted a new bunny. She says she is posting picture but we have not got any yet.Go welcome her and ask for some pictures.
*[/align]
[align=center]*:happybunny:

And go welcome all the other members. And remember we are picture crazy around these parts.


*[/align]
[align=center]*:mrsthumper:


*[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]*Rainbow bridge*

*MrhobbsandMissB Lost there Joy Binky free and pain free you will truly be missed*:bunnyangel2:

[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]*Chat About The Forum*

*There is a lot of stuff going on over here but nothing new from yesterday go check every out*

[/align]
[align=center]







*Rabbits Online*
[/align]

[align=center]*If you had to choose a rabbit or a kitten witch one would it be*[/align]
[align=center]*:bunny22:
*[/align]*Therapy Rabbit have you heard of it before. Go offer some advice to a great idea

*
[align=center]*:bunnynurse:

Can you breed bother and sister? Any advice here

:help* 

[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]*Hok9 bunny is not doing any better go see if you can help

:bunnynurse:

Hok9 is wondering is there a difference in hays can you help

:eats:

Do you have any idea what kinds a bunnys these babys are
*
:adorable:
[/align]


[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]*Kacyrenee is wondering about neutering her rabbit. Will it change his naughty behavior. Any advice can be offeredhere

ullhair:

Lets just hope this is the gender fairy. Go watch for updates

ray:

Hay stuck in her nose? What do you think

onder:* [/align]
[align=center]*
*[/align]
[align=center]*KacyRenee wonders could the sneezing be allergy's or some else*[/align]
[align=center]*
*[/align]
[align=center]*:dunno
*[/align]
[align=center]*
*[/align]
[align=center]*And many others go check all the threads out and watch for updates on older threads.*[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]:sickbunny: [/align]







[align=center]*A lot of bunny blogs have been updated. Go check them all out

:time:

I always for get the photo philes go check out all the thread over there.

:weee:

Bunny chat our rabbits need there own time to
*[/align]*

*
[align=center]*:bunny18

Its been a few days over a year sense luvabun moved over sea to Canada. Go check out this thread

:agree

Undergunfires dream job is available gosupport her in trying to make this decision.

:group:

I guess I am partial to this thread Go check out the you tube video I found of my nieces.

:heartbeat:

Go watch for becca level? *

[/align]
[align=center]






*RO Games *

*Who does wensdays RO Today Threads?*[/align]
[align=center]*Who are our senior mods of the forum?

Have a great day. Hope you enjoyed today.* 
[/align]


----------



## Becca (Mar 28, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote:*


> *Its flashys Sophies 7th gotcha day. Wow*


Don't you mean Flash  We have a member called Flash and one called Flashy - I defo know Tracy doesn't have a bun called Sophie ......


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 28, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Its flashys Sophies 7th gotcha day. Wow*
> ...


Wow I keep messing up at least it can be fixed


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning Tony!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the mention 

Jan


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 28, 2009)

Yall are welcome yall get a new reporter tomorrow yall must be tired of me LOL 

Any guesses on the games


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I'm pretty sure Becca does Wednesday


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for filling in! Great job!
Happy Days to all celebrating! I wonder where our Greta is? She's missing of late!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for covering for me!!!  I'll be posting some Cracker Day photos soon.


----------

